
Are we Y combinator material? - op2ed
I was wondering, are we Y combinator material? Or perhaps we are too young sill?<p>We are disrupting the unfair higher education application process with our Google of “University Searches” and our natural language generation engine - we use software to help qualified foreign students get into western universities. We&#x27;re successful with about 100 paying clients who, on average paid us $800 each. On top of this they all made it into great universities and in total received 1.6 million dollars in scholarships and other funding.<p>So we are ramen profitable and we are changing the world. On top of this me and my co-founder quit our jobs last year to work on this project full time.<p>Anyway, do you think we should apply? We have seen that some of the appliants had far more success then us when they applied. If anyone thinks that we should apply, are you intrested in looking over our application?
======
ParameterOne
1\. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take, so I would apply. 2\. If you
sell like a madman you might turn ramen into champagne. 3\. Be fearless, your
competitors are!

~~~
op2ed
Beautiful written.

------
brudgers
Historically, YC accepts companies further along than what is described and
less far along than what is described and with better ideas for a business and
worse ideas for a business.

Good luck.

~~~
op2ed
Inspiring.

